# hormigones



## beri

se puede decir hormigon en plural?
gracias


----------



## Inara

yo no lo diría, pero quizá si pones algo más de contexto, los nativos te podrían ayudar mejor.
saludo
Inara


----------



## beri

[empresa] fabrica y da asimismo soluciones cada vez más innovativas para la fabricación del cemento, la formulación de los hormigones más técnicos


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Sí, porque hay varios tipos de hormigones, mira aquí:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=hormigones+tipos&btnG=Búsqueda+en+Google
Saludos.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

A mi me suena mucho mejor sin plural...

"Hay diversos tipos de hormigón" me suena perfecto. "Hay diversos tipos de hormigones" no me suena bien, aunque tal vez pueda ser correcto.


----------



## nanel

Estoy de acuerdo con Henrik, aunque existe el plural, en esta frase suena mucho mejor en singular.


----------



## Steelblade

Yo creo que la frase de beri es correcta "la formulación de los hormigones más técnicos"
Tambien estoy de acuerdo con Henrik y nanel en que suena mejor "Hay diversos tipos de hormigón" que "Hay diversos tipos de hormigones". También me suena mejor "hay varios tipos de alojamiento" que "hay varios tipos de alojamientos", pero me gusta como suena "la construcción de alojamientos mas sencillos".

Por cierto, en vez de "innovativas" diría "innovadoras", yo creo que innovativo no existe en castellano y si innovador cuya traducción es "innovative"

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## lauranazario

beri said:
			
		

> [empresa] fabrica y da asimismo soluciones cada vez más innovativas para la fabricación del cemento, la formulación de los hormigones más técnicos


Si esta es la frase original, está errada ya que la palabra "hormigones" NO existe:
AVISO
La palabra "hormigones" no está en el Diccionario.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​Debería decir: _[empresa] fabrica y da asimismo soluciones cada vez más innovativas para la fabricación del cemento, la formulación de los hormigones más técnicos *tipos más técnicos de hormigón*_.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## typistemilio

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ... la palabra "hormigones" NO existe:



En esta única ocasión, y con todo el respeto que me infunde el gran conocimiento que demuestras día con día, me permito disentir de esta opinión. Concuerdo en general en que en este caso concreto el uso de la palabra en singular es completamente adecuado. Sin embargo, personalmente no creo que no exista la palabra hormigón en plural. Es obvio que en el diccionario de la RAE no vas a encontrar practicamente ninguna palabra en plural (Para asegurarme antes de aventurarme, traté de buscar "hijos", "casas", y otras palabras comunes. No existen en su forma plural en el diccionario.) 

Si digo: 
"Pasame los hormigones que te sobraron", 
¿sería incorrecto?

Fabrica de hormigones Jacinto y Cia.
Tenemos hormigones de varias calidades y precios.

No se, personalmente me suena correcto. Pero tal vez se me está escapando algún detalle. Si es así, les ruego, haganmelo saber.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## Steelblade

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Si esta es la frase original, está errada ya que la palabra "hormigones" NO existe:AVISO
> 
> 
> 
> La palabra "hormigones" no está en el Diccionario.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> ​Debería decir: _[empresa] fabrica y da asimismo soluciones cada vez más *innovadoras* para la fabricación del cemento, la formulación de los hormigones más técnicos *tipos más técnicos de hormigón*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Laura, he consultado en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española a través de su página web y la palabra "casas" tampoco aparece. Me devuelve el mismo mensaje que si consulto "hormigones". La palabra que no existe ni en singular ni en plural es "innovativo". 
Respecto a los hormigones, me parece muy buena tu traducción, no obstante creo que también la otra es correcta. Desde hace mucho tiempo se viene utilizando la palabra "hormigones" de forma cotidiana lo mismo que la palabra "cementos", que podria considerarse del mismo tipo. Se usan tanto en el lenguaje coloquial, como en informes de ingeniería industrial o constructiva. Esta claro que tanto el hormigon como el cemento no son contables y su magnitud no se mide en unidades. Pero lo mismo ocurre con la palabra agua y no creo que nadie dude de que se puede usar su plural para decir "aguas residuales", "aguas bravas" y, en el caso más análogo con el de los hormigones, "aguas duras" y "aguas blandas" para indicar el tipo de composición mineral de las mismas. 

Saludos

Steelblade


----------



## lauranazario

Saludos a ambos, Typistemilio y Steelblade.
Soy de las que piensa que "hormigón" es la palabra correcta en todas sus acepciones... y si necesitamos llevarlo a plural yo soy de las que escojo decir "tipos de hormigón". _Hay 15 tipos/variedades de hormigón disponibles para la venta_...

Lo mismo me pasa con "cemento"... jamás me permitiría decir algo como _la pared está confeccionada con cementos armados, pulidos y adoquinados_ cuando bien podría decir "la pared se confeccionó con variedades de cemento armado, pulido y adoquinado" (no los busquen, me los acabo de inventar para este ejemplo )

Saludos,
LN


----------



## typistemilio

¡Ah, ya entendí!. Como una cuestión de estilo me parece correctísimo tu comentario, lauranazario. Aún así, sigo pensando que el uso de esta palabrita en plural en español es bastante común (lo cual no significa necesariamente que sea correcto o no, y reconozco que no tengo bases firmes para fundar una opinión respecto a si es correcto o no en estos momentos...) En resumen... ¡necesito un poco de iluminación .

¡Saluditos!. Typist.


----------



## Steelblade

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Saludos a ambos, Typistemilio y Steelblade.
> Soy de las que piensa que "hormigón" es la palabra correcta en todas sus acepciones... y si necesitamos llevarlo a plural yo soy de las que escojo decir "tipos de hormigón". _Hay 15 tipos/variedades de hormigón disponibles para la venta_...
> 
> Lo mismo me pasa con "cemento"... jamás me permitiría decir algo como _la pared está confeccionada con cementos armados, pulidos y adoquinados_ cuando bien podría decir "la pared se confeccionó con variedades de cemento armado, pulido y adoquinado" (no los busquen, me los acabo de inventar para este ejemplo )
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Saludos Laura.

Como elección estilística me parece absolutamente respetable. Estoy asimismo de acuerdo contigo en que no utilizaría la frase que comentas. Sin embargo en determinados contextos resulta adecuado utilizar el término en plural. Te pongo varios ejemplos tomados de una simple consulta en Google.

Fabricación de *hormigones* y morteros y su transporte a las distintas obras
Empresa dedicada a la produccion de *hormigones*, áridos y morteros
Fabricantes y distribuidores de *hormigones*, arenas y gravas para el sector de la construcción
Fabricación y venta de *hormigones* preparados 
Forte *Hormigones* tecnológicos, es uno de los mayores productores españoles de prefabricados de hormigón 
*Hormigones* de todo tipo, morteros semisecos, control de calidad, equipos de bombeo y construcción de obras públicas

Son solo unos ejemplos, puedes hacer tú misma la consulta en google y lo puedes comprobar. Te recomiendo una página en la que se hacen estudios científicos sobre sus propiedades (cedex) y verás como el término se utiliza profusamente, además también aparece en dicha página el término "cementos".

Saludos 

Steelblade


----------



## rayb

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Sí, porque hay varios tipos de hormigones, mira aquí:
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=hormigones%2Btipos&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+en+Google
> Saludos.


 
Araceli, sabes, yo igual prefiero utilizar el singular para describir lo que fabrico o lo que vendo. Así, por ejemplo, yo diría "fabrica de calzado" y no "fábrica de calzados", auque se fabriquen muchos pares de calzado de varios tipos. De hecho, si cambias hormigón a singular en tu búsqueda el número de hits se multiplica por 7:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=hormigon%2Btipos&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda&meta=

Saludos


----------



## Edwin

Es lo mismo con las palabras inglésas ''cement'' y ''concrete''. Raras veces o casi nunca las usa en plural el ciudadano de a pie, sin embargo las fabricantes de tal sustancias sí las usan en plural.


----------



## Inara

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Saludos Laura.
> 
> Como elección estilística me parece absolutamente respetable. Estoy asimismo de acuerdo contigo en que no utilizaría la frase que comentas. Sin embargo en determinados contextos resulta adecuado utilizar el término en plural. Te pongo varios ejemplos tomados de una simple consulta en Google.
> 
> Fabricación de *hormigones* y morteros y su transporte a las distintas obras
> Empresa dedicada a la produccion de *hormigones*, áridos y morteros
> Fabricantes y distribuidores de *hormigones*, arenas y gravas para el sector de la construcción
> Fabricación y venta de *hormigones* preparados
> Forte *Hormigones* tecnológicos, es uno de los mayores productores españoles de prefabricados de hormigón
> *Hormigones* de todo tipo, morteros semisecos, control de calidad, equipos de bombeo y construcción de obras públicas
> 
> Son solo unos ejemplos, puedes hacer tú misma la consulta en google y lo puedes comprobar. Te recomiendo una página en la que se hacen estudios científicos sobre sus propiedades (cedex) y verás como el término se utiliza profusamente, además también aparece en dicha página el término "cementos".
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Steelblade


 
Hola!
Mi opinión no es muy válida ya que no soy española, pero permítenme expresarla.
En todos los ejemplos de Steelblade si usamos la palabra en cuestión en singular, no pasaría NADA y incluso sonaría mejor (¡ojo! a mi oído extranjero, pero de arquitecto 
Fabricación y venta de *hormigón* preparado
Fabricantes y distribuidores de *hormigón*, arena y grava para el sector de la construcción, etc.
¿Que os parece si consulte a RAE? Porque lo de arenas y gravas sí que me suena bién 
Inara


----------



## Whisky con ron

Lo que se ha demostrado en este hilo es:

1.  Las dos opciones son válidas y depende del gusto de cada quien.
2.  Posiciones "absolutistas" y recalcitrantes no llevan a ninguna parte (esto está errado, esto es correcto,  bla bla)...

Ah, si.  El RAE no trae plurales!  

Saludiños.


----------



## rayb

Inara said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Fabricantes y distribuidores de *hormigón*, arena y grava para el sector de la construcción, etc.
> ¿Que os parece si consulte a RAE? Porque lo de arenas y gravas sí que me suena bién
> Inara


 
En Chile, al menos, se utiliza "áridos" en plural para: arena, gravilla, bolines, etc.


----------



## Steelblade

Inara said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Mi opinión no es muy válida ya que no soy española, pero permítenme expresarla.
> En todos los ejemplos de Steelblade si usamos la palabra en cuestión en singular, no pasaría NADA y incluso sonaría mejor (¡ojo! a mi oído extranjero, pero de arquitecto
> Fabricación y venta de *hormigón* preparado
> Fabricantes y distribuidores de *hormigón*, arena y grava para el sector de la construcción, etc.
> ¿Que os parece si consulte a RAE? Porque lo de arenas y gravas sí que me suena bién
> Inara


 
Hola Inara, desde mi punto de vista, y yo si soy nativo, aunque reconozco que no todo el mundo percibe e interpreta el idioma de la misma forma incluso habiendo nacido bajo el mismo techo, las frases con la palabra "hormigón" en singular no transmiten exactamente la misma idea a quien las lee que si la misma va en plural. En plural interpreto que los fabricantes son capaces de ofrecer diferentes composiciones de hormigón para resolver diferentes problemáticas. En singular, mi percepción es que la oferta es menos variada o menos adaptable a diferentes necesidades. Seguramente, basándose en esa posibilidad de percepción por parte de los potenciales clientes, utilizan el término en plural.
También estoy de acuerdo en que se puede conseguir una mayor precisión en la expresión utilizando expresiones como "tipos de hormigón" en lugar de "hormigones", pero esto también ocurre con las palabras "fruta" y "verdura" y a nadie le extraña ver un comercio donde se anuncia la venta de "frutas y verduras" en lugar de "tipos de fruta y tipos de verdura". La economía en el lenguaje también tiene su importancia.

Y por cierto, como dato anecdótico te comento que, asi como "arenas" es un término que he leido y escuchado en infinidad de ocasiones, "gravas" es la primera vez que lo veo, aunque considero que el tratamiento debería ser el mismo que con hormigones.

Un saludo

Steelblad


----------



## rayb

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Hola Inara, desde mi punto de vista, y yo si soy nativo, aunque reconozco que no todo el mundo percibe e interpreta el idioma de la misma forma incluso habiendo nacido bajo el mismo techo, las frases con la palabra "hormigón" en singular no transmiten exactamente la misma idea a quien las lee que si la misma va en plural. En plural interpreto que los fabricantes son capaces de ofrecer diferentes composiciones de hormigón para resolver diferentes problemáticas. En singular, mi percepción es que la oferta es menos variada o menos adaptable a diferentes necesidades. Seguramente, basándose en esa posibilidad de percepción por parte de los potenciales clientes, utilizan el término en plural.
> También estoy de acuerdo en que se puede conseguir una mayor precisión en la expresión utilizando expresiones como "tipos de hormigón" en lugar de "hormigones", pero esto también ocurre con las palabras "fruta" y "verdura" y a nadie le extraña ver un comercio donde se anuncia la venta de "frutas y verduras" en lugar de "tipos de fruta y tipos de verdura". La economía en el lenguaje también tiene su importancia.
> 
> Y por cierto, como dato anecdótico te comento que, asi como "arenas" es un término que he leido y escuchado en infinidad de ocasiones, "gravas" es la primera vez que lo veo, aunque considero que el tratamiento debería ser el mismo que con hormigones.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Steelblad


 
Siendo no sólo nativo, lo cual por lo demás no garantiza en nada una buena utilización del lenguaje, sino que además ingeniero, a mí una oferta de "hormigones" me deja perplejo y casi me lleva a pensar que están vendiendo hormigas gigantes. En efecto, el hormigón se vende en mt cúbicos, que es una unidad de volumen. De modo que vender hormigones es como si alguien dijera que vende leches, independientemente de los tipos de leche de que se trate. En la especie, lo usual es que no sea el oferente quién defina la mezcla del hormigón requerido, sino que es el comprador quien especifica tanto el tipo de cemento que debe utilizarse como la granulometría de los áridos (arena, gravillas, bolones, etc) empleados. Ahora los tipos de hormigón a los que se refieren los 70000 hits de Google se refieren principalmente a las modalidades de entrega al comprador: in situ. en camión tolva, en fragua continua, en bloques, en bloques armados, en bloques pretensados, etc.

Saludos


----------



## jair gonzalez

Que Significa Queue


----------



## araceli

Mira aquí:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=queue

Antes de colocar tu pregunta debes leer las reglas del foro y abrir un nuevo hilo.


----------



## Steelblade

Gracias rayb por tu aportación, que viene a demostrar que las percepciones de los mensajes dependen en gran medida del propio receptor del mensaje. No sólo por su capacidad de percepción innata, sino también de otros factores como que su profesión esté más o menos relacionada con la terminología utilizada, el país del que se trate (todos sabemos que aunque el idioma sea el mismo, no se habla igual en todos los países de habla hispana), y otros muchos condicionantes, tanto culturales como contextuales. 
Estoy de acuerdo con tu apreciación de que el hecho de ser nativo no garantiza la buena utilización del lenguaje, pero supongo que tu convendrás conmigo en que ayuda bastante.
Por otro lado, tampoco la condición de ingeniero es garantía de buena utilización del mismo. 
La lengua es un conjunto de elementos, letras, fonemas, palabras, raíces, sufijos, prefijos, oraciones, sujetos, predicados, complementos... etc. que de acuerdo a unas normas, conforman un sistema que permite la comunicación. El habla, es la forma en que ese sistema es utilizado en los diferentes lugares, o entornos, por las diferentes personas que lo hacen en ellos.
No hay más que comprobar la forma en que hablan entre si los informáticos, los ingenieros, los médicos u otros gremios. También podemos encontrar grandes diferencias entre diferentes áreas pertenecientes al mismo país o incluso a la misma provincia. 
Creo, por tanto, que, como he dicho en mi anterior intervención, ambas posibilidades son correctas y depende de lo que el emisor del mensaje quiera transmitir y de lo que considere que en el entorno (geográfico, gremial o contextual) se va a percibir cuando dicho mensaje se reciba. 
Creo que el mismo valor, en sentidos contrarios, tiene el ejemplo que tu has puesto de la leche, como el que puse yo de la fruta. Ni el tuyo es suficiente como para demostrar que hormigones es incorrecto, ni el mío para demostrar que es la única forma correcta. La diferencia es que yo no trataba de demostrar que fuera la única, simplemente trataba de ilustrar que el término se utiliza en el ámbito empresarial del ramo e incluso en ámbitos de la investigación en los cuales se supone que el nivel cultural es elevado, en los que se publican los resultados de sus investigaciones que, además, se difunden en foros de alta cualificación, como por ejemplo los foros universitarios. Soy un gran defensor de la propiedad en el lenguaje y creo que de su buena utilización se derivarían menos malentendidos que dan lugar a conflictos a diario entre las personas. No obstante, no estoy a favor de la restricción en el uso de la terminología siempre y cuando esta sea semántica, sintáctica y morfológicamente correcta. En este caso, creo que lo es, de cualquier manera, si la Real Academia Española no acepta el término “hormigones” como correcto en español, no tendré ningún problema en reconocer mi error. Mientras tanto, teniendo en cuenta los argumentos, tanto teóricos como empíricos que se han ido desgranando a lo largo de este hilo, seguiré pensando que tanto la expresión “tipos de hormigón” como la expresión “hormigones” son perfectamente aplicables y, probablemente, ambas adecuadas en distinta medida dependiendo de qué entornos o contextos.

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## rayb

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Gracias rayb por tu aportación, que viene a demostrar que las percepciones de los mensajes dependen en gran medida del propio receptor del mensaje. No sólo por su capacidad de percepción innata, sino también de otros factores como que su profesión esté más o menos relacionada con la terminología utilizada, el país del que se trate (todos sabemos que aunque el idioma sea el mismo, no se habla igual en todos los países de habla hispana), y otros muchos condicionantes, tanto culturales como contextuales.
> Estoy de acuerdo con tu apreciación de que el hecho de ser nativo no garantiza la buena utilización del lenguaje, pero supongo que tu convendrás conmigo en que ayuda bastante.
> Por otro lado, tampoco la condición de ingeniero es garantía de buena utilización del mismo.
> El lengua es un conjunto de elementos, letras, fonemas, palabras, raíces, sufijos, prefijos, oraciones, sujetos, predicados, complementos... etc. que de acuerdo a unas normas, conforman un sistema que permite la comunicación. El habla, es la forma en que ese sistema es utilizado en los diferentes lugares, o entornos, por las diferentes personas que lo hacen en ellos.
> No hay más que comprobar la forma en que hablan entre si los informáticos, los ingenieros, los médicos u otros gremios. También podemos encontrar grandes diferencias entre diferentes áreas pertenecientes al mismo país o incluso a la misma provincia.
> Creo, por tanto, que, como he dicho en mi anterior intervención, ambas posibilidades son correctas y depende de lo que el emisor del mensaje quiera transmitir y de lo que considere que en el entorno (geográfico, gremial o contextual) se va a percibir cuando dicho mensaje se reciba.
> Creo que el mismo valor, en sentidos contrarios, tiene el ejemplo que tu has puesto de la leche, como el que puse yo de la fruta. Ni el tuyo es suficiente como para demostrar que hormigones es incorrecto, ni el mío para demostrar que es la única forma correcta. La diferencia es que yo no trataba de demostrar que fuera la única, simplemente trataba de ilustrar que el término se utiliza en el ámbito empresarial del ramo e incluso en ámbitos de la investigación en los cuales se supone que el nivel cultural es elevado, en los que se publican los resultados de sus investigaciones que, además, se difunden en foros de alta cualificación, como por ejemplo los foros universitarios. Soy un gran defensor de la propiedad en el lenguaje y creo que de su buena utilización se derivarían menos malentendidos que dan lugar a conflictos a diario entre las personas. No obstante, no estoy a favor de la restricción en el uso de la terminología siempre y cuando esta sea semántica, sintáctica y morfológicamente correcta. En este caso, creo que lo es, de cualquier manera, si la Real Academia Española no acepta el término “hormigones” como correcto en español, no tendré ningún problema en reconocer mi error. Mientras tanto, teniendo en cuenta los argumentos, tanto teóricos como empíricos que se han ido desgranando a lo largo de este hilo, seguiré pensando que tanto la expresión “tipos de hormigón” como la expresión “hormigones” son perfectamente aplicables y, probablemente, ambas adecuadas en distinta medida dependiendo de qué entornos o contextos.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Steelblade


 
De hecho, hormigón o hormigones igual se entiende. Sin embargo, yo te aseguro que nadie compra hormigones, sino que compra hormigón en tales o cuales volúmenes y especificaciones. No ha de extrañar, de consiguiente, que tipos de hormigón tenga, en Google, 7 veces màs hits que tipos de hormigones.

Saludos


----------



## Steelblade

rayb said:
			
		

> De hecho, hormigón *u* hormigones igual se entiende. Sin embargo, yo te aseguro que nadie compra hormigones, sino que compra hormigón en tales o cuales volúmenes y especificaciones. No ha de extrañar, *por* consiguiente, que tipos de hormigón tenga, en Google, 7 veces màs hits que tipos de hormigones.
> 
> Saludos


 
Estimado rayb, no creo que el número de hits en Google sea la medida que determine la corrección o no de un término en un idioma determinado. La palabra "ermano" sin hache aparece 34.600 veces, la palabra "frutas" aparece más veces que "fruta". ¿Significa algo eso?. En mi opinión no significa nada que pueda hacer a una más correcta que la otra. Sin embargo, "ermano" sin hache no es correcta en español. Y tanto "fruta" como "frutas" son válidas. Así como "hormigón" y "hormigones". Es posible que nadie compre hormigones, pero al parecer si que hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden, al menos eso dicen ellos. Otra cosa es que cuando alguien vaya a comprar no pida hormigones, sino un tipo concreto con unas características concretas y en unas cantidades concretas.
A mi me pasa lo mismo cuando voy a la frutería. En la puerta pone "frutas y verduras", pero nunca se me ha ocurrido pedir "me da usted unas frutas, por favor", le digo "me da usted 6 platanos, 1 kg de ciruelas, una docena de pimientos o, inlcuso, medio melón".
En resumen, que no creo que merezca la pena despreciar una expresión por el simple hecho de que no sea habitual en el entorno en el que uno se mueve. A mi me parece sumamente enriquecedor que hablando el mismo idioma, tengamos diferentes formas de expresar las mismas cosas y que sean todas ellas válidas y comprensibles, además eso aporta matices que pueden ser muy aprovechables para ajustar el significado de los mensajes.

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## rayb

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Estimado rayb, no creo que el número de hits en Google sea la medida que determine la corrección o no de un término en un idioma determinado. La palabra "ermano" sin hache aparece 34.600 veces, la palabra "frutas" aparece más veces que "fruta". ¿Significa algo eso?. En mi opinión no significa nada que pueda hacer a una más correcta que la otra. Sin embargo, "ermano" sin hache no es correcta en español. Y tanto "fruta" como "frutas" son válidas. Así como "hormigón" y "hormigones". Es posible que nadie compre hormigones, pero al parecer *si *que hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden, al menos eso dicen ellos. Otra cosa es que cuando alguien vaya a comprar no pida hormigones, sino un tipo concreto con unas características concretas y en unas cantidades concretas.
> A mi me pasa lo mismo cuando voy a la frutería. En la puerta pone "frutas y verduras", pero nunca se me ha ocurrido pedir "me da usted unas frutas, por favor", le digo "me da usted 6 platanos, 1 kg de ciruelas, una docena de pimientos o, *inlcuso,* medio melón".
> En resumen, que no creo que merezca la pena despreciar una expresión por el simple hecho de que no sea habitual en el entorno en el que uno se mueve. A *mi *me parece sumamente enriquecedor que hablando el mismo idioma, tengamos diferentes formas de expresar las mismas cosas y que sean todas ellas válidas y comprensibles, además eso aporta matices que pueden ser muy aprovechables para ajustar el significado de los mensajes.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Steelblade


 
Bueno, sospecho que Google debe registrar mayoritariamente más hits para "hermano" que para "ermano". Por cierto, eso no prueba sino que lo habitual es lo primero y no lo segundo. Lo mismo ocurre con "hormigón" respecto a "hormigones". Por lo demás, tu afirmación, referida a los hormigones, que "al parecer *si *que hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden, al menos eso dicen ellos", no tiene otro sustento que el propio Google cuya autoridad idiomática tu cuestionas. Por lo demás, cabe precisar que el hormigón no se fabrica sino que se fragua, en general en el domicilio del comprador. Malamente, "aunque lo digan ellos" no resulta ajustado a la realidad expresar que "hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden".

Saludos.


----------



## Steelblade

rayb said:
			
		

> Bueno, sospecho que Google debe registrar mayoritariamente más hits para "hermano" que para "ermano". Por cierto, eso no prueba sino que lo habitual es lo primero y no lo segundo. Lo mismo ocurre con "hormigón" respecto a "hormigones"..


 
Efectivamente, eso es exactamente lo que llevo tiempo queriendo transmitir, veo que por fin estamos de acuerdo.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Por lo demás, tu afirmación, referida a los hormigones, que "al parecer *si *que hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden, al menos eso dicen ellos", no tiene otro sustento que el propio Google cuya autoridad idiomática tu cuestionas.


Evidentemente en esto no estamos de acuerdo, yo no cuestiono la autoridad idiomática de Google y no lo hago porque no tiene ningún sentido hacerlo. No está entre sus funciones ni entre sus objetivos serlo. Es un buscador y lo que hace es encontrar los términos que se le solicitan (y lo hace muy bien), si existen, no si son correctos lingüísticamente. Como dije en un mensaje anterior, si la verdadera autoridad lingüística que vela por el buen uso del idioma español dijera que "hormigones" es incorrecto, eso si confirmaría tu tesis, mientras tanto seguiré pensando que ambas son correctas y perfectamente aplicables a los casos que, muchos mensajes atrás, se han suscitado. 



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Por lo demás, cabe precisar que el hormigón no se fabrica sino que se fragua, en general en el domicilio del comprador. Malamente, "aunque lo digan ellos" no resulta ajustado a la realidad expresar que "hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden".
> 
> Saludos.


 
En este apartado no tengo ningun problema en aceptar que puedes tener razón puesto que entiendo que conoces el mundo de los hormigones mejor que yo, no obstante, como tu bien dices, son ellos, los responsables de las empresas que se dedican a la elaboración de hormigones, supongo que muchos de ellos tan cualificados como tú para hablar de los procesos relativos al hormigón y, quizás, incluso alguno o algunos de ellos con mayor preparación lingüística, los que utilizan dicha terminología.

Para términar, quería plantearte una cuestión que seguramente me podrás resolver.
Si el hormigón se fragua, fraguar según el diccionario de la RAE significa: "Dicho de la cal, del yeso o de otras masas: Trabar y endurecerse consistentemente en la obra fabricada con ellos" y hormigón, tambien según el diccionario de la RAE significa: "Mezcla compuesta de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena."
¿Antes de endurecerse consistentemente se puede considerar que la mezcla de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena es hormigón?
En caso afirmativo tendremos que convenir que el hormigón se elabora a partir de unas materias primas que se mezclan en las proporciones adecuadas para que posteriormente, fragüe. No obstante, estoy seguro de que tu podrás aclararlo adecuadamente.
Si aceptas que el hormigón se "elabora" te diré que el diccionario de la RAE, en su tercera acepción de la palabra "fabricar" la define como "elaborar".

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## Inara

El plural morfológicamente correcto es HORMIGONES. Otra cuestión es que por ser nombre de materia sea poco frecuente el uso en plural. 

-- 
Reciba un cordial saludo.

__
Departamento de Español al día
RAE

Bueno, como la RAE tiene la ultima palabra en cuestiones linguisticas, tenemos que aceptar que la palabra es correcta  (Quizá los de consulta no han mirado la cantidad de entradas en Google comentando sobre lo "poco frecuente")

Inara


----------



## typistemilio

¡Gracias Inara!

Ya me estaba mareando todo este asunto, al fin veo una luz al final del tunel...

¡Saluditos!


----------



## rayb

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, eso es exactamente lo que llevo tiempo queriendo transmitir, veo que por fin estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente en esto no estamos de acuerdo, yo no cuestiono la autoridad idiomática de Google y no lo hago porque no tiene ningún sentido hacerlo. No está entre sus funciones ni entre sus objetivos serlo. Es un buscador y lo que hace es encontrar los términos que se le solicitan (y lo hace muy bien), si existen, no si son correctos lingüísticamente. Como dije en un mensaje anterior, si la verdadera autoridad lingüística que vela por el buen uso del idioma español dijera que "hormigones" es incorrecto, eso si confirmaría tu tesis, mientras tanto seguiré pensando que ambas son correctas y perfectamente aplicables a los casos que, muchos mensajes atrás, se han suscitado.
> 
> 
> 
> En este apartado no tengo ningun problema en aceptar que puedes tener razón puesto que entiendo que conoces el mundo de los hormigones mejor que yo, no obstante, como tu bien dices, son ellos, los responsables de las empresas que se dedican a la elaboración de hormigones, supongo que muchos de ellos tan cualificados como tú para hablar de los procesos relativos al hormigón y, quizás, incluso alguno o algunos de ellos con mayor preparación lingüística, los que utilizan dicha terminología.
> 
> Para términar, quería plantearte una cuestión que seguramente me podrás resolver.
> Si el hormigón se fragua, fraguar según el diccionario de la RAE significa: "Dicho de la cal, del yeso o de otras masas: Trabar y endurecerse consistentemente en la obra fabricada con ellos" y hormigón, tambien según el diccionario de la RAE significa: "Mezcla compuesta de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena."
> ¿Antes de endurecerse consistentemente se puede considerar que la mezcla de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena es hormigón?
> En caso afirmativo tendremos que convenir que el hormigón se elabora a partir de unas materias primas que se mezclan en las proporciones adecuadas para que posteriormente, fragüe. No obstante, estoy seguro de que tu podrás aclararlo adecuadamente.
> Si aceptas que el hormigón se "elabora" te diré que el diccionario de la RAE, en su tercera acepción de la palabra "fabricar" la define como "elaborar".
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Steelblade


 
Es claro que "hormigones" es el plural de "hormigón, sea éste una pieza de concreto o una hormiga gigante. Si alguien dice que compra, vende o fabrica hormigones, lo cierto es que le entenderán. No obstante lo habitual en la profesión es usar el singular, como lo demuestra la comparación de hits en Google. Por lo demás, el sinónimo de hormigón - concreto - tambien se emplea en singular.

Con relación a la fragua, cabe señalar que el hormigón o concreto se transforma en tal una vez que se solidifica. Esto es igual que los helados o las gelatinas, que necesitan cuajar para ser tales, antes no son sino meras mezclas.

Saludos


----------



## Steelblade

rayb said:
			
		

> Es claro que "hormigones" es el plural de "hormigón, sea éste una pieza de concreto o una hormiga gigante. Si alguien dice que compra, vende o fabrica hormigones, lo cierto es que le entenderán. No obstante lo habitual en la profesión es usar el singular, como lo demuestra la comparación de hits en Google. Por lo demás, el sinónimo de hormigón - concreto - tambien se emplea en singular.
> 
> Con relación a la fragua, cabe señalar que el hormigón o concreto se transforma en tal una vez que se solidifica. Esto es igual que los helados o las gelatinas, que necesitan cuajar para ser tales, antes no son sino meras mezclas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Como bien dice el diccionario de la RAE, concreto es un uso del español de América y no de España, que proviene del inglés. En dicho caso, no puedo decir si se usa en singular o en plural, porque en España es raramente utilizado, en comparación con hormigón.

Veo que sigues empeñado en aportar, como prueba del uso más frecuente dentro de la profesión del término en singular, el número de hits de Google. ¿De verdad has hecho un análisis serio sobre cuántos de los hits en singular se refieren al concreto y cuántos a las hormigas gigantes?. ¿Has comprobado cuántos de esos hits de hormigón en singular, se encuentran en páginas que a su vez también incluyen el término en plural y en ambos casos se refieren al concreto?
Si lo que pretendes es que yo reconozca (y quienes como yo opinen) que me equivoqué y el término hormigones no es adecuado para lo que se preguntaba en el principio del hilo, será mejor que desistas, puesto que ni el argumento de los hits de google, ni tu condición de ingeniero (yo no lo soy pero pertenezco a una familia relacionada con el tema de la construcción y también tengo amigos que lo son y utilizan el término habitualmente), son suficientemente contundentes como para desautorizar a la RAE y al uso habitual de la palabra con el significado y sentido expuestos en anteriores mensajes. 
Por otro lado, respecto al fraguado, la definición de la RAE no especifica que el hormigón para serlo deba haber fraguado previamente. Sin embargo, para helado, en su acepción 5 que es la que se aplicaría al caso que mencionas, dice expresamente 
*5.* m. Refresco o sorbete de zumo de fruta, huevo, etc., en cierto grado de congelación.
Si tu aseveración fuera cierta, en el hormigón debería decir:
Mezcla compuesta de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena *una vez* *fraguada*
Pero no lo dice. De forma que me permito dudar de que esa sea una característica imprescindible para que dicha mezcla pueda ser denominada hormigón. Supongo que para ser coherente con tu argumentación, a esa mezcla, cuando está en una hormigonera, tú no la llamarás hormigón. No dirás que ya se puede verter el hormigón en el encofrado, por ejemplo. 

Bueno, yo me despido ya de este hilo, mi única intención al participar en él era la de aportar mi opinión, fundada en un cierto grado de conocimiento del lenguaje y en un cierto interés en facilitar a otras personas que lo solicitan opiniones que les puedan ayudar a resolver sus dudas lingüísticas. Si me he enredado en esta discusión ha sido porque he percibido que con tus argumentos pretendías restringir el uso de unos términos perfectamente válidos, basándote en criterios, en mi opinión, no lo suficientemente contundentes como para desacreditar dicha validez y propiedad lingüística. Hay muchos términos en nuestro rico idioma que son utilizados en mucha menor medida que otros de sus sinónimos y no por ello dejan de ser válidos y, además, enriquecedores puesto que favorecen la búsqueda de matices y la diferenciación estilística. Creo, por lo tanto que la duda está más que resuelta y todo el que haya leido el hilo tendrá una opinión formada al respecto. 

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## rayb

Steelblade, me parece que a estas alturas, al igual que a mí, a los foreros que hayan tenido suficiente paciencia como para leer atentamente los extensos de este hilo les habrá quedado más que claro que han resultado enteramente vanos mis esfuerzos por convencerte. De seguro, te preguntarás nuevamente: ¿convencerme de qué?. Resumiendo, para que quede claro, lo que yo he venido sosteniendo es que:


"Hormigones" en plural existe y no constituye un error ni ortográfico ni semántico utilizarlo. Por cierto yo no soy nadie para intentar restringir su uso, menos aún con argumentos de poca contundencia, como tu afirmas. Total, como decía un tío mío: "la libertad es libre";
No obstante, con conocimiento de causa, yo me he permitido advertir que en la profesión de la construcción "hormigón" se utiliza preferentemente en singular. Baste consignar, al respecto, que lo habitual en los contratos de compra-venta en la materia es especificar, por un lado, *la dosificación del hormigón a utilizar* y, por otro, *el volumen expresado en mt. cúbicos requerido; *y
El "hormigón" es un elemento en *estado sólido*, condición física que le otorga precisamente sus propiedades mecánicas de resistencia. Sin perjuicio que yo nunca recurriría a la RAE para inquirir acerca de las propiedades físicas de una material, me permito advertirte que en la propia definición de "hormigón que citas - "mezcla compuesta de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena"  se reconoce implícitamente que se trata de un elemento sólido. En efecto, un "mortero" es una mezcla de cemento y arena ya fraguada. De lo contrario, la RAE habría debido mencionar también al agua como uno de los componentes de la mezcla. Con todo, si quieres una descripción más docta de lo mismo que yo he venido señalando, te recomiendo esta URL de Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hormig%C3%B3n
Saludos, rayb


----------



## Steelblade

rayb said:
			
		

> Steelblade, me parece que a estas alturas, al igual que a mí, a los foreros que hayan tenido suficiente paciencia como para leer atentamente los extensos de este hilo les habrá quedado más que claro que han resultado enteramente vanos mis esfuerzos por convencerte. De seguro, te preguntarás nuevamente: ¿convencerme de qué?. :






Efectivamente, me pregunto de qué quieres convencerme, puesto que a lo largo de todo este hilo, he pensado diferentes cosas:

*post#20* _"Siendo no sólo nativo, lo cual por lo demás no garantiza en nada una buena utilización del lenguaje, sino que además ingeniero, a mí una oferta de "hormigones"_ me deja perplejo y casi me lleva a pensar que están vendiendo hormigas gigantes"

- En este punto pensaba que querías convencerme (a mí y al resto de los foreros, supongo) de:

- "que ser nativo no garantiza la buena utilización del lenguaje". 

No hacia falta porque de ello estoy convencido, aunque sí pienso que ayuda.

- "que ser ingeniero, en este caso, si lo garantiza"

No lo has conseguido, incluso han aumentado mis dudas, aunque también pienso que ayuda positivamente en depende que temas.

- "Que la palabra hormigones debería dejarme perplejo y casi llevarme a pensar que se trata de hormigas gigantes"

Tampoco en este caso has conseguido el objetivo y sigo percibiendo la palabra hormigones en determinados contextos con matices que no me transmitiría la palabra en singular, supongo que es cuestión de sensibilidad lingüística.



*post #24 “*_De hecho, hormigón *o* hormigones igual se entiende. Sin embargo, yo te aseguro que nadie compra hormigones, sino que compra hormigón en tales o cuales volúmenes y especificaciones. No ha de extrañar, *de* consiguiente, que tipos de hormigón tenga, en Google, 7 veces màs hits que tipos de hormigones.”_



En este caso pensaba que querías convencerme de que el hecho de aparecer en Google 7 veces más, implica que el uso de una palabra es más adecuado que el de otra. 



No lo has conseguido porque no se puede afirmar eso sin tener en cuenta el contexto. Lo que si has conseguido es confirmar lo que decías en el post#20 acerca de que el hecho de ser nativo no garantiza el buen uso del lenguaje y lo que yo suponía, que el hecho de ser ingeniero tampoco (fíjate en las negritas). 



*post #26 ...*_no tiene otro sustento que el propio Google cuya autoridad idiomática tu cuestionas. Por lo demás, cabe precisar que el hormigón no se fabrica sino que se fragua, en general en el domicilio del comprador. Malamente, "aunque lo digan ellos" no resulta ajustado a la realidad expresar que "hay muchos que los fabrican y los venden"._



En este caso pensaba que me querías convencer de:

- Algunos (muchos diría yo) fabricantes, proveedores y anunciantes de hormigones no saben expresar la actividad a la que se dedican (te recuerdo que no es Google quién escribe los anuncios luego nunca cuestionaré su autoridad lingüística puesto que como expliqué en el post#27, no es su cometido ni prentende serlo).

No lo has conseguido. No hace falta más explicación.

- De que el hormigón no se fabrica. 

He intentado buscar la razón que te lleva a afirmar eso y como te respondí en el post #27, tanto la RAE definiendo fabricar en una de sus acepciones equivalente a elaborar, como la existencia de múltiples organizaciones relacionadas con la elaboración de hormigones que utilizan dicho término para definir su actividad empresarial, me han convencido de que no se puede afirmar que el hormigón no se fabrique. Por lo tanto, tampoco lo has conseguido en este caso.



*post #30* “_Con relación a la fragua, cabe señalar que el hormigón o concreto se transforma en tal una vez que se solidifica. Esto es igual que los helados o las gelatinas, que necesitan cuajar para ser tales, antes no son sino meras mezclas.”_



En esta ocasión creo que querías convencerme de que el hormigón no puede ser denominado como tal hasta que se encuentra en estado sólido.



En este caso, la respuesta la dejo para después puesto que en este último post reincides en la misma idea.



(continúa en el siguiente post)


----------



## Steelblade

(viene del anterior post)



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Resumiendo, para que quede claro, lo que yo he venido sosteniendo es que:
> • "Hormigones" en plural existe y no constituye un error ni ortográfico ni semántico utilizarlo. Por cierto yo no soy nadie para intentar restringir su uso, menos aún con argumentos de poca contundencia, como tu afirmas. Total, como decía un tío mío: "la libertad es libre";


Me alegro de ello puesto que es lo que he sostenido yo desde el principio, aunque en el post #20 parecía que dicho término te dejaba perplejo y te hacía pensar en hormigas gigantes.
También estoy de acuerdo en que no eres nadie para intentar restringir el uso de las palabras. Tampoco te he acusado de ello, más bien de tratar de convencernos de que el uso adecuado es el que se hace en un entorno restringido a tu actividad y a tu experiencia y entorno. 


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> • No obstante, con conocimiento de causa, yo me he permitido advertir que en la profesión de la construcción "hormigón" se utiliza preferentemente en singular. Baste consignar, al respecto, que lo habitual en los contratos de compra-venta en la materia es especificar, por un lado, la dosificación del hormigón a utilizar y, por otro, el volumen expresado en mt. cúbicos requerido; y


 
Aquí incluso lo circunscribes a los contratos de compra-venta, ni siquiera tienes en cuenta los documentos comerciales que los proveedores de dicho material pudieran publicar y en los que, más que probablemente, aparecerá el término en plural.



> • El "hormigón" es un elemento en estado sólido, condición física que le otorga precisamente sus propiedades mecánicas de resistencia. Sin perjuicio que yo nunca recurriría a la RAE para inquirir acerca de las propiedades físicas de una material, me permito advertirte que en la propia definición de "hormigón que citas - "mezcla compuesta de piedras menudas y mortero de cemento y arena" se reconoce implícitamente que se trata de un elemento sólido. En efecto, un "mortero" es una mezcla de cemento y arena ya fraguada. De lo contrario, la RAE habría debido mencionar también al agua como uno de los componentes de la mezcla. Con todo, si quieres una descripción más docta de lo mismo que yo he venido señalando, te recomiendo esta URL de Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hormig%C3%B3n
> • Saludos, rayb


 
Encontrado en Google
 Sika SA Chile ... Hormigones con poco contenido de cemento ... Hormigones fluidos 
 Estas consisten básicamente en la colocación de hormigones y cañerías ... Para más información, Wacker Chile
 CHILECOM QUIMICA ES REPRESENTANTE OPERATIVO PARA CHILE DE CÍA MINERA ... hormigones, calzadas, radieres Servicio de perforaciones en hormigones testigueras ...
PERI Chile Ltda., Proyectos, Obras, Referencias, Chile ... 
 HORMIGONES ARQUITECTONICOS El gobierno de Chile invirtió y apostó en este proyecto como emblema de la educación y cultura futura, para ello se esmeró en
 Los aditivos - Monografias.com 
Estos extraordinarios hormigones se han utilizado en Chile en pavimentos sometidos a fuerte abrasión en minería y obras hidráulicas. ...
 Mercantil.com CHILE´s leading business portal-CHILE, CONCRETE 
Grau SA Aglomerados de Hormigón, Santiago, CHILE. Hormigones Santa Gloria SA, Hormigones Santa Gloria SA, Santiago, CHILE. Hormigones Transex Ltda. ...
 DUMONT Hidraulica Industrial - CHILE 
DUMONT Hidraulica Industrial - CHILE ... Prensa de Ensayo de Compresión para Hormigones. Análoga /Digital. Modelo 200 TN – Análoga / Digital ...

 Etc., etc.

Como puedes comprobar, en el primer caso de las referencias encontradas en internet, se comercializan "hormigones fluidos", ¿no es un contrasentido? es como vender áridos líquidos, aceites gaseosos, leches sólidas o helados calientes.

También he encontrado en internet lo siguiente:
 [PDF] UNIVERSIDAD CENTRAL DE CHILE FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS FÈSICAS Y ...
Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Versión en HTML
la Norma, parte inferior y la zona de hormigones fluidos, parte superior. ...
diseñan tres curvas para hormigones fluidos, las cuales se ajustan y ...

Tú no estudiaste en esta universidad, ¿verdad?.

Encontrado en la URL de Wikipedia que me recomiendas 
 Puesta en obra u hormigonado
Antes de su fraguado *el hormigón tiene una consistencia más o menos fluida y se adapta a la forma del recipiente que lo contiene*. Para su puesta en obra se utilizan, entonces, moldes transitorios, denominados encofrados, los cuales se retiran posteriormente.


He entendido mal el texto o se refiere al hormigón como algo que "tiene una consistencia más o menos fluida y se adapta a la forma del recipiente que lo contiene", si no me demuestras lo contrario, algo que es "fluido" no puede ser simultáneamente "sólido".

Por cierto, te recomiendo también la siguiente página web:
http://www.cedex.es/lceym/lc_labce/lc_cmhor.html

Un saludo

Steelblade


----------



## araceli

Bueno, cierro este hilo pues el tema ya ha sido tratado con profundidad, gracias.


----------

